# INFO: Red Line Torpedo Barb, Puntius denisonii, Rose Line Shark, Denison´s Barb



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Can everyone post their findings about this fish. I would like to know as much as possible about it as they are thriving in my tank very well.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Breeding: Several males usually chase a ripe female around the aquarium and drive her into vegetation or towards the substrate where she scatters hundreds of eggs.

Hmmmm I wonder if I have a male and female. One of then does this every once in a while to the other one. If only I could sex them???


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You don't have a big enough tank forget about em.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I already have 2 and they are thriving in my tank very very well I might add. In fact they are probably the most healthy fish I have ever had. I'm not looking to make more. Just trying to figure out it's motives for chasing the other one every now and then.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its chasing the other one because they should be in schools not pairs.


----------

